# [KDE] - Supprimer lancement automatique d'une app [résolu]

## knoax

Bonjour tout le monde

J'ai un pb qui semble très simple à résoudre mais que je n'arrive pas trouver la solution.

Mon pb est le suivant:

Depuis un petit moment, lorsque je me connecte avec mon compte sur mon PC avec kde3.5, j'ai kde qui s'ouvre avec kftgrabber à chaque fois.

Je n'arrive pas à trouver qui lance kftpgrabber au démarrage.

Mes recherches sur google n'ont rien donné.

De plus, j'ai vérifié dans le répertoire /home/user/.kde3.5/Autostart, il est bien vide.

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je serai très interessé

Merci de votre aide

Knoax

====================================================================

====================================================================

SOLUTION du PB

Il suffit simplement de supprimer kftpgrabber dasn le systray (petite icone en bas à droite de l'écran à coté de l'horloge), puis d'arreter la machine

----------

## knoax

Bonjour

J'ai continué mes recherche mais en vain

J'ai regardé dans le menu de conf de kftpgrabber, il n'y a rien qui parle de lancer l'appli au démarrage de la session

Si quelqu'un a une idée, ça serait sympa

Merci

Knoax

----------

## SnowBear

Quand tu fermes ta session ton kftgrabber est bien fermé ? (pas d'icônes dans le systray)

----------

## CryoGen

Si ca se trouve c'est le système de session qui est mort. Perso je le désactive toujours, je supporte pas ca ^_^"

----------

## knoax

Merci pour vos réponses

En fait c'est SnowBear qui a raison. J'étais pourtant persuadé d'avoir arreté kftpgrabber dans le systray (petite icone)

Mais comme je faisais des tests avec mon serveur ftp, je relançais kftpgrabber et lorsque je rebootais mon pc j'oubliais de le supprimer du systray.

Je savais bien que mon pb était stupide mais à ce point, je crois qu'il faut que j'ailles dormir un peu ^_^

En tout cas merci encore pour vos réponses

A+ Knoax

----------

## SnowBear

Encore une erreur de l'interface chaise/clavier, il va vraiment falloir faire quelque chose   :Laughing:  .

----------

## CryoGen

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Encore une erreur de l'interface chaise/clavier, il va vraiment falloir faire quelque chose   .

 

mettre à jour sys-kernel/brain ?   :Cool: 

----------

